# Food Safety News - 10/13/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 13, 2021)

*Retailer’s Campylobacter test results in maximum FSA category*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 13, 2021 12:05 am
Marks and Spencer has recorded the highest Campylobacter in chicken results in the most recent quarterly figures reported in the United Kingdom. The newest data covers April to June for nine retailers on Campylobacter in fresh, shop-bought UK-produced chickens. For Marks and Spencer, 5 percent were in the maximum category in April, 9 percent in... Continue Reading


*Could cold plasma be the future of food safety? The evidence is mounting*
By News Desk on Oct 13, 2021 12:04 am
Cold plasma has captured scientists’ imagination in almost every field, and food safety is no exception. The USDA and consumer groups continue to fund cold plasma research, and the results are potentially revolutionary. Plasma, which is considered the fourth state of matter after solids, liquids and gases, is created by breaking apart gas molecules and... Continue Reading


*National organics meeting begins today; watch by Zoom or listen by phone*
By News Desk on Oct 13, 2021 12:03 am
Today marks the beginning of the semi-annual meeting of the National Organic Standards Board, which advises the USDA’s National Organic Program on policies and regulations. The five-day meeting will be live online with a recorded version to be posted on the National Organic Program website.  “With input from the Board and the organic community, we... Continue Reading


*Alerts added for imported dried shark fins, fresh produce, cheese, illegal coloring*
By News Desk on Oct 13, 2021 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*EU helps strengthen food safety controls in Bosnia and Herzegovina*
By News Desk on Oct 13, 2021 12:00 am
The European Union is providing more than 30 vehicles for use by authorities in Bosnia and Herzegovina for phytosanitary inspections as well as food controls and monitoring. The 33 new off-road vehicles worth €467,000 ($540,000) will be used by authorities in the country to support alignment with EU standards. Bosnia and Herzegovina is not yet... Continue Reading


----------

